# Thanx Ms.wicked



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Kelly Just wanted to extend a PUBLIC show of appreciation for Dinner last night, IT WAS THE BESTEST! You have a beautiful House, great kids, Entertaining Hubby,and a DOG!
everyone on the Board I got to see Wickeds, costuming up close and personal,FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here is the next best thing in PERIOD Costuming!!!!!!!!! OK got to get Back to the SHOW!!!! OH YEAH FRIGHTENER was there too!!!!!!!!! BODYBAGGING


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you so much for your kind words!

I assure you, the pleasure was mine! We had a GREAT time and I'm so glad to have the chance to meet you, your sister, BB, FE and Joyce. The night went by so fast!

Anytime you guys are in Chicago, please come by!

Have a great time today! Thanks again for coming around!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would also like to say thank you to Ms Wicked and Mr Wicked for a wonderful time!!
We had some good wine, stuffed cornish hens, stuffed mushrooms...I getting hungry just thinking about it!!
It was a great time, just too bad there wasn't enough time.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No one loves me, I never got invited.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> No one loves me, I never got invited.


I do buddy, but Ms Wicked was very concerned of a public display of 
emotions between us


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So she felt bad enough to take you out to dinner. What about me? I eat dinner too, and I am more senitive than you. LOL.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah hahaha! DT, I didn't know you were going to be at TW!!! Had I know about the special feelings between you and Jeff, I would have! 

But hey, are you going to come to the M&T on April 7?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Is it April 7th? Wow, my birthday is the 9th. I need to bring a cake now. You can sing happy birthday to Deathtouch. LOL. If you remember, I live in the same town. It would be hard to miss it.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Shall I bring my birthday paddle with me DT?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

You're going to give DT birthday spankings? :O


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No, that is ok. Cake will be fine. My butt is very senitive to such things.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Well you shouldn't bring your own cake. I'll make one!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No, you don't have to do that. I want to bring a cake in. Plus I always do it. A birthday shouldn't be for what you get, but for what you can give to others.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> A birthday shouldn't be for what you get, but for what you can give to others.


This could be very scary! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I never thought of it like that. There will be nothing added to the cake to make anyone sick. Even thought that is a good idea, I just wouldn't do that. Unless I wouldn't get caught. LOL.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

MMMMMM Pnuematic Birthday cake,


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

with Sprinkles TOO!!!!!


----------

